# Good Taxidermist In Southern IL/St Louis Area



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

One of the best Whitetail taxidermists in the nation. Your friend gave you good advice.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Had one done couple years ago from Brian at Wildlife Designs Taxidermy out of Mascoutah Illinois. I think he charges 385 for shoulder mount. Very happy with it, he has one from this year he is going to do for me. The only small problem with this deer is it was a smoke pole kill not a bow kill.


----------



## Dedduc (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice ! I talked to Jody Green today and im going to go with him...thanks everyone


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

good choice


----------

